#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  美好的回憶 .. ( ?

## 幻影魔狼

!! 都是隨便的選 所以可以踹我啊XD !!

其實每次看到藍天或是大海
都有種安心感從心裡散發出來
這就是我喜歡藍色的原因。




這一款可樂瓶也不是這麼容易看到呢-w-



最後在這裡送上一張在海灘上胡亂拍攝的日落



感謝獸友們的點閱
希望你們喜歡啊

( 相機都要去定期檢查了 錢錢OwQ .. )

----------


## 呀杰

都很拍得很好呢…=)…我也是很喜歡拍天空的呢…:P

我個人很喜歡可樂那一張…=)…有意境…

再加油多po一點照片吧…=)

----------


## 諾藍

有時候天空跟大海的交界線不要在正中間更能凸顯你想表達的主題...

我跟呀杰一樣...很喜歡可樂的那一張呢...

但是其實玻璃瓶裝可樂還是常見的...

只是沒有在大超商賣...

通常要直接跟上游廠商訂貨才有...

加油...

下次可以多拍一些遊玩的人潮或是奇特的景觀！

跟大家一起分享旅行/遊玩過程中的樂趣吧...

----------


## 幻影魔狼

當時候選擇拍下可樂瓶的原因單純是我沒見識過這種款式的呢ww

那次因為是親人的婚禮為主
所以都沒有特別去一些多人而有特色的地方呢 ( 這點我覺得很遺憾 )

----------


## 諾藍

其實分享婚禮的喜慶氣氛也很好啊！

但是好可惜...

赤月沒有捕捉到大家歡樂的那畫面呢...

不過也為大家帶來了美麗的風景照...

沒關係！美好的回憶就藏在心底當作自己的小祕密吧~

----------

